
Much of the web is rude, thoughtless, or chauvinistic - blasdel
http://rossignol.cream.org/?p=1005
======
_delirium
Isn't much of _anything_ rude, thoughtless, or chauvinistic? I can buy that
it's true of "the web", sure, but also "businesspeople", "academics", "the
people who live in your neighborhood", "the people on TV", "the people who
watch TV", and "your classmates", depending on what situation you're in.

~~~
blasdel
Well yes, but the internet provides native affordances for said behavior:
<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2004/03/19/>

------
z_
And I wouldn't change a thing. Feel free to contribute content to change it
though. Please avoid trying to pass laws.

